# Vidrio y cristal



## elineo

Tengo una duda. ¿Cuál es la palabra más correcta en castellano para los "cristales" de una ventana, "vidrios" o "cristales"? En el pasado los vidrios o cristales no eran perfectos, tenían defectos. Para describir los defectos (por ejemplo ondas, lineas) de los cristales, ¿Las expresiones "cristal o vidrio ondado" o "con defectos de ondas" son correctas?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Los cristales de las ventanas, es lo más común en España.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, _vidrios_ o _cristales_ (pero lo más común es decir _vidrios_); y si tienen ondas, serán _con ondas u ond_e_ados_.


----------



## lcuadrosf

En Colombia también lo más común es _vidrios_ aunque se usa _cristales_ a veces.  En cuando a las ondas, ¿Es el mismo vidrio curvado?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá lo común es vidrios.  

Cristales da la impresión de mayor calidad como "copas de cristal" vs. "vasos de vidrio"

_Sin embargo, curiosamente cuando hablamos de un vidrio roto usamos el término "cristalazo"_.


----------



## Lexinauta

El vidrio y el cristal son diferentes, en calidad y en precio.
Un cristal jamás tendría ondas u otros defectos de elaboración.
Los espejos, por ejemplo, son hechos de cristal para no tener deformaciones.


----------



## elineo

Gracias a todos. Escribo una narración sobre una casa antigua, desde 1930, que tenía ventanas con vidrios con defectos. No eran curvados pero tenían ondas y defectos a causa de su fabricación imperfecta de esa temporada. Me gusta más usar la palabra _vidrios_ porque sin duda no tenían calidad alta (tenemos el mismo sentido de alta calidad del cristal también en griego), pero lo de la palabra _cristal_ más común en castellano me ha confundido.


----------



## mirx

elineo said:


> pero lo de la palabra _cristal_ más común en castellano me ha confundido.


 
No es más común, sólo en España se usa más que vidrio. EL diccionario dicen que son sinónimos, pero también dice que un cristal es vidrio, "especialmente el de alta calidad".

En México, como dice Janis Joplin, se conserva la diferencia. Tenemos ventanas de vidrio pero estatuillas de cristal.


----------



## Pinairun

Me ha surgido una duda con esto de la calidad:
¿Cómo le llaman al acto de _acristalar_ o _encristalar_ un ventanal, una galería? Por aquí se conoce como _acristalamiento_.

Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan? 

Les agradezco su respuesta de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Me ha surgido una duda con esto de la calidad:
> ¿Cómo le llaman al acto de _acristalar_ o _encristalar_ un ventanal, una galería? Por aquí se conoce como _acristalamiento_.
> 
> Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan?
> 
> Les agradezco su respuesta de antemano.
> Saludos


 
Imagino que "poner los vidrios". En cuestiones técnicas seguramente también se dice "encristalar".


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Imagino que "poner los vidrios". En cuestiones técnicas seguramente también se dice "encristalar".


 
Gracias, Mirx. Había pensado en algo más complicado.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan?


Por aquí, _colocar/poner los vidrios_; pero lo lindo es el resultado: una galería _vidriada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una galería podrá ser _acristalada_ o _encristalada_, pero no _vidriada_.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Una galería podrá ser _acristalada_ o _encristalada_, pero no _vidriada_.


Vos tenés razón, pero mirá el enlace:



Calambur said:


> lo lindo es el resultado: una galería _vidriada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No había visto la página de imágenes. Pues nada, si quieren entender que eso son galerías vidriadas, que vayan avisando al vidriero porque se romperán a menudo.


----------



## lunar

No será la primera palabra que tenga dos o más sentidos: vidriado es también el recubrimiento de las piezas de cerámica: esmaltado, vitrificado...
Personalmente, si me hablan de una galería vidriada, no voy a imaginarla esmaltada ;-)


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo conozco *vidrierías* (negocios donde venden vidrios) y *vidrieros* (personas que trabajan en vidrierías). Los vidrieros venden *vidrio*, cortan *vidrio*, colocan *vidrios*, recambian ventanas de vidrios rotos, etc. También hay vasos de vidrio, fuentes de vidrio, frascos de vidrio, platos de vidrio, etc. No hay un verbo para la acción de poner vidrios, se dice *poner/colocar/cambiar/reponer vidrios*. Vidriar es esmaltar las piezas de cerámica, no tiene que ver con los vidrios tal como los conocemos.

El cristal es mucho más valioso y refinado, más caro. Hay copas de cristal, adornos de cristal, arañas de cristal, cristal de cuarzo, etc. Es difícil confundir el cristal con un vidrio común y corriente, habría que ser muy chicato.

Por lo que yo entiendo, el vidrio es un *sólido amorfo*, mientras que el cristal es un *sólido cristalino*, es decir que son materiales muy diferentes. La razón por la que el vidrio de muy buena calidad es llamado cristal es que puede asemejarse al cristal real, pero técnicamente no lo es. Véase aquí y aquí.

Cristal y vidrio deberían diferenciarse en el habla cotidiana, pero es cierto que en muchos lugares hablan de los cristales de las ventanas, de los cristales de los lentes, de las botellas de cristal, de cristalerías que venden cristales (vidrios), etc. Dudo que sea posible quitarles una costumbre tan arraigada...

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

elineo said:


> Escribo una narración sobre una casa antigua, desde 1930, que tenía ventanas con vidrios con defectos. No eran curvados pero tenían ondas y defectos a causa de su fabricación imperfecta de esa temporada.  .


 
Hola
La razón de que los cristales de 1930 (y posteriores, hasta que empezó la producción en serie) tuvieran defectos era porque alisaban el material candente a mano, es decir, con una espátula, de modo que se producía una enfriamiento irregular y le quedaban las marcas de la espátula. Además producía irisaciones el hecho de que el cristal fuera más grueso en unas partes que otras. Lo digo, Elineo, por si te sirve para tu relato.


----------



## elineo

clares3 said:


> Hola
> La razón de que los cristales de 1930 (y posteriores, hasta que empezó la producción en serie) tuvieran defectos era porque alisaban el material candente a mano, es decir, con una espátula, de modo que se producía una enfriamiento irregular y le quedaban las marcas de la espátula. Además producía irisaciones el hecho de que el cristal fuera más grueso en unas partes que otras. Lo digo, Elineo, por si te sirve para tu relato.



Clares....Muchísimas muchísimas gracias. No lo sabía. Ahora esos vidrios no existen más, pero mi duda sobre sus defectos sigue existiendo por casi 45 años...hasta este momento que me la has resuelto. ¡Qué sorpresa es la vida!
No puedo creerlo...


----------



## Peón

En estas galerías con *techo vidriado* sí que puede haber trabajo para los vidrieros...
Saludos


http://www.highbuenosaires.com/inc/fotoalbum.php?xd=311&id=010&indep=1&manual=1

http://www.highbuenosaires.com/inc/fotoalbum.php?xd=311&id=014&indep=1&manual=1


----------



## caniho

Para mí la palabra vidrio no es coloquial, por tanto en el habla normal siempre usaría cristal para ventanas y todo lo demás.


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola estimados colegas:
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "vidrio" y "cristal"? 
Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

En el lenguaje corriente son casi lo mismo, la diferencia es que el cristal es más fino y transparente que el vidrio.
Por ejemplo: las botellas de vino son de vidrio, pero las copas de muy buena calidad tienen que ser de cristal.

*vidrio *y *cristal *suelen usarse como sinónimos. Puedes decir _el vidrio/cristal de una ventana_. Sin embargo, cuando se trata del vidrio de los lentes por lo general se los llama _cristales_.


----------



## torrebruno

Y científicamente, muy diferentes.
El vidrio es un "líquido subenfriado" -¡toma ya!- y el cristal es una formación atómica ordenada, opuesta a la amorfa. Por ejemplo, la sal común (cloruro sódico) es un cristal.
Pero como bien dice Calambur, popularmente se confunden para definir ese material que sirve para hacer botellas, o ventanas o lentes, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Mr.P

La referida por torrebruno es la explicación más certera. El hecho es que vidrio es un material específico, mientras que por cristal podemos entender a un tipo de formación atómica (hace poco por casualidad terminé leyendo un artículo sobre cristales) con características particulares, pero que puede agrupar a varios compuestos que se ajusten a dichas características.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

La diferencia esencial entre le _vidrio_ y el _cristal_  es que este último debe contener óxido de plomo ( entre 24% y 40%),  cuanto más plomo más resistente, formas más finas o según el caso más  espesas pero en las que se puede esculpir y por ende más caro.

Hasata luego


----------



## Jonno

Ese cristal al que haces referencia no es más que un vidrio de alta calidad, pero que no tiene nada que ver con los cristales "verdaderos" , que tienen unas propiedades muy concretas. Es una simple denominación comercial.

Habría que saber cuál es la duda de robertopolaco, si está refiriéndose a diferencias entre verdaderos vidrios y cristales, o diferencias entre el vidrio común y el vidrio llamado cristal.


----------



## Erreconerre

robertopolaco said:


> Hola estimados colegas:
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "vidrio" y "cristal"?
> Un saludo



No lo sé, pero en el lenguaje cotidiano hay mucha diferencia. Se asocia el cristal con lo bueno, lo agradable; y el vidrio, con lo opuesto.
Tener una *voz cristalina *se aplica a las voces bellas; tener los *ojos vidriosos* es tener ojos de crápula.
El *agua cristalina* o el *arroyo cristalino* tienen algo de belleza. Quien te vende *cuentas de vidrio *simplemente te esquilma.


----------



## robertopolaco

Jonno said:


> Ese cristal al que haces referencia no es más que un vidrio de alta calidad, pero que no tiene nada que ver con los cristales "verdaderos" , que tienen unas propiedades muy concretas. Es una simple denominación comercial.
> 
> Habría que saber cuál es la duda de robertopolaco, si está refiriéndose a diferencias entre verdaderos vidrios y cristales, o diferencias entre el vidrio común y el vidrio llamado cristal.


Hola:
Me interesa por ejemplo el uso de estas palabras en la habla cotidiana, si puede ser el "vidrio" de la ventana o el "cristal" de la ventana, si hay una diferencia en este uso, o por ejemplo es mejor emplear "vidrio" de la fotocopiadora o el "cristal" de la fotocopiadora, etc. 
Un saludo


----------



## jorgema

En el uso común, muchas veces se confunden los dos términos. Llamar cristal al vidrio de las ventanas es algo muy común en mi medio, por ejemplo, aunque nadie piensa que exista alguna similitud entre ese "cristal" y los hermosos cristales de roca que pones como adorno o que se usan por supuestas propiedade terapéuticas.
Otra diferencia en el uso es el de llamar 'cristales' a ciertos vidrios muy finos o de muy alta calidad, como por ejemplo el que cubre las esferas de los relojes, o el que se usa en las copas o en las figurillas de Swaroski. Para nombrar el de la fotocopiadora he escuchado los dos, cristal y vidrio.


----------



## torrebruno

En el ámbito cotidiano, lo habitual por aquí es utilizar "cristal" para todo, desde el de la ventana hasta el de máxima calidad con que se hacen las copas, el "cristaldebohemia". (Aunque todos sean vidrios).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Abundando en lo que comenta *Erreconerre*, también diré que al margen de las consideraciones técnico-científicas que sobre dichos extraordinarios materiales se han hecho más arriba, hay otros casos de lenguaje popular en el que se tiende a ennoblecer la categoría del vidrio.

Así, cuando nos referimos, por ejemplo, a una ventana, sea de una vivienda o de un vehículo, solemos decir "el cristal", pese a que en realidad sea de vidrio: *el cristal de la ventana*.

De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.


En realidad, en el lenguaje popular de diario, usamos mucho más la palabra *cristal *que la de *vidrio*.


EDIT:
Me alegro de coincidir en ciertos aspectos con *jorgema *y *torrebruno*...


----------



## torrebruno

Unas de las cosas que son cristalales "de verdad" son los diamantes y sus derivados impuros, ya sabéis, esas bagatelas llamadas esmeraldas, zafiros y demás. Bueno, pues incluso en ocasiones les pegan el cambiazo por "cristalitos". (Juego de palabras).


----------



## jorgema

Víctor Pérez said:


> De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.


----------



## Erreconerre

torrebruno said:


> Unas de las cosas que son cristalales "de verdad" son los diamantes y sus derivados impuros, ya sabéis, esas bagatelas llamadas esmeraldas, zafiros y demás. Bueno, pues incluso en ocasiones les pegan el cambiazo por "cristalitos". (Juego de palabras).



Pero nadie tiene dudas en cuanto a la diferencia de un cristal de roca, de un cristal de silicio o de un cristal de germanio con el vidrio de un vaso.


----------



## Mr.P

En ese sentido, hablando desde la experiencia personal, en mi país es mucho más frecuente referirse al vidrio (para casos de botellas, ventanas, asuntos domésticos); mientras que el término cristal siempre se asocia a elementos finos, como las copas (en el caso de que sean finas, pues a una copa barata normalmente dirán que 'es de vidrio nomás') o las figurillas de adorno.

Demás está decir que, en Chile, Cristal es también la cerveza más consumida.


----------



## Erreconerre

Víctor Pérez said:


> Abundando en lo que comenta *Erreconerre*, también diré que al margen de las consideraciones técnico-científicas que sobre dichos extraordinarios materiales se han hecho más arriba, hay otros casos de lenguaje popular en el que se tiende a ennoblecer la categoría del vidrio.
> 
> Así, cuando nos referimos, por ejemplo, a una ventana, sea de una vivienda o de un vehículo, solemos decir "el cristal", pese a que en realidad sea de vidrio: *el cristal de la ventana*.
> 
> De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.
> 
> 
> En realidad, en el lenguaje popular de diario, usamos mucho más la palabra *cristal *que la de *vidrio*.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Me alegro de coincidir en ciertos aspectos con *jorgema *y *torrebruno*...



Cuando tenemos una buena actitud hacie la ventana, decimos que tiene cristal. Cuando no la tenemos, tiene vidrio.

Una de las rimas de Becquer dice: "... y otra vez con el ala a sus *cristales*/ jugando llamarán". Pero aquí se habla de un sentimiento bonito como es el amor, el cariño.
En cambio, El seminarista de los ojos negros, que nos habla de una gran tristeza, dice: "Desde la venta de un casucho viejo.... /por *vidrios* oscuros y plomos espesos...


----------



## jorgema

¿Cristalería o vidriería? Para mí la primera es el lugar donde venden objetos como copas, jarras, adornos, hechos de vidrio fino/cristal. Y la cristalería de la casa es es el conjunto de la vajilla de cristal (y hasta tenemos la cristalera, que es donde la exhibimos). La vidriería es el establecimiento donde compro los vidrios para las ventanas de mi casa, si voy a montarlos yo mismo, o donde contrato al vidriero para que los monte él.


----------



## Mr.P

No se puede negar que, cualquiera sea el caso, cristalería suena mucho más bello. Aunque responda a un mero capricho.


----------



## Erreconerre

jorgema said:


> ¿Cristalería o vidriería? Para mí la primera es el lugar donde venden objetos como copas, jarras, adornos, hechos de vidrio fino/cristal. Y la cristalería de la casa es es el conjunto de la vajilla de cristal (y hasta tenemos la cristalera, que es donde la exhibimos). La vidriería es el establecimiento donde compro los vidrios para las ventanas de mi casa, si voy a montarlos yo mismo, o donde contrato al vidriero para que los monte él.



Me parecería raro que una* cristalería *fabricara cristales para botellas. Creo que se oye mejor, en este caso, una *viedriería * que fabrica vidrio, y casi siempre, vidrio desechable. *Cristalería* tiene el sentido de fábrica de materiales de más calidad, más elaborados; una cristalería, según me parece, podrá fabricar cristales para vajillas de calidad, o cristales para lámparas ornamentales pero no cristales para un recipiente desechable de alguna bebida.


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí, _vidirería _ni por asomo.
Siempre _cristalerías_, lugares donde venden cristales para todo: para la _mesacamilla_, la ventana de la casita de la playa, para la puerta de atrás del coche que te han roto esta noche, etc.
Las fábricas donde elaboran estos cristales a lo bestia que luego cortan para su distrubución a los comercios especializados se llaman fábricas de vidrio. Cosas del lenguaje.
Lo que no sé es cómo se llaman las fábricas donde hacen los ojos de cristal.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿ópticas? tambien los llaman ojos de vidrio...
Lo más llamativo es que yo he ido a la óptica a que me hagan los audífonos. Es que óticas no hay.


----------



## Vampiro

Mr.P said:


> En ese sentido, hablando desde la experiencia personal, en mi país es mucho más frecuente referirse al vidrio (para casos de botellas, ventanas, asuntos domésticos); mientras que el término cristal siempre se asocia a elementos finos, como las copas (en el caso de que sean finas, pues a una copa barata normalmente dirán que 'es de vidrio nomás') o las figurillas de adorno.
> 
> Demás está decir que, en Chile, Cristal es también la cerveza más consumida.


Es verdad, así se usa.

(Y la más mala)
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues venga, algo de patrioterismo. (Mi apá nació a unos pasos de ahí)

http://www.val-saint-lambert.com/#/index/html/lang/fr

Vidrio es una cosa, esto es otra muy diferente (En calidad y precio, claro, y vocabulario)


----------



## 0scar

Sí, en España todo es cristal, en otras partes son solo cristales los vidrios finos con plomo.

Fisicamente ningún vidrio es un cristal.

Los ojos de vidrios son prótesis hechas artesanalmente en talleres.
Ahora la mayoría no son de vidrio.


----------



## duvija

Para nosotros, todo es 'vidrio' (ta, salvo las copas si realmente son de otra cosa). Y si algo se rompe, barremos los vidrios (nunca escuché 'cristales' en ese sentido). Las ventanas son de vidrio, los ojos también.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El tango "Fumando espero" habla de "los cristales de alegres ventanales". 
Hay algo de "comer pan y eructar pollo" atrás de todo esto...


----------



## Jonno

0scar said:


> Sí, en España todo es cristal



Es más, creo que "vidrio" se ha quedado como un sinónimo "culto" para cristal. Más o menos todo el mundo sabe lo que es vidrio, pero se usa como palabra técnica y para todo lo demás se usa cristal. Así que no sería extraño oír algo así: "¡Niño, vete al contenedor de vidrio y tira los frascos de cristal!"


----------



## ErOtto

Cierto. De hecho, aparte del contenedor de vidrio, sólo me suena que se use vidriera... el resto es cristal:

Los vidrios para puertas y ventanas se las pides al *cristalero*.
Los *cristales *de las gafas (aunque sean lentes) te las vende el óptico.
El vidrio que alcanzó renombre mundial allá por el s. XVII es el *cristal *de bohemia.
Otro vidrio de renombre mundial es el *cristal *veneciano (o cristal de Murano).
El vidrio templado se denomina *cristal *de seguridad.
Las botellas de plástico las tiras al contenedor de plásticos y las de *cristal *las tiras al contenedor de vidrio. 
...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Veo que todo depende del color del cristal con que se mire: en América -aunque no siempre- se emplea más el término *vidrio* cuando procede, mientras que en la Península se tiende a darle cartas de nobleza llamándole *cristal*.


----------



## elineo

Tengo una duda. ¿Cuál es la palabra más correcta en castellano para los "cristales" de una ventana, "vidrios" o "cristales"? En el pasado los vidrios o cristales no eran perfectos, tenían defectos. Para describir los defectos (por ejemplo ondas, lineas) de los cristales, ¿Las expresiones "cristal o vidrio ondado" o "con defectos de ondas" son correctas?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Los cristales de las ventanas, es lo más común en España.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, _vidrios_ o _cristales_ (pero lo más común es decir _vidrios_); y si tienen ondas, serán _con ondas u ond_e_ados_.


----------



## lcuadrosf

En Colombia también lo más común es _vidrios_ aunque se usa _cristales_ a veces.  En cuando a las ondas, ¿Es el mismo vidrio curvado?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá lo común es vidrios.  

Cristales da la impresión de mayor calidad como "copas de cristal" vs. "vasos de vidrio"

_Sin embargo, curiosamente cuando hablamos de un vidrio roto usamos el término "cristalazo"_.


----------



## Lexinauta

El vidrio y el cristal son diferentes, en calidad y en precio.
Un cristal jamás tendría ondas u otros defectos de elaboración.
Los espejos, por ejemplo, son hechos de cristal para no tener deformaciones.


----------



## elineo

Gracias a todos. Escribo una narración sobre una casa antigua, desde 1930, que tenía ventanas con vidrios con defectos. No eran curvados pero tenían ondas y defectos a causa de su fabricación imperfecta de esa temporada. Me gusta más usar la palabra _vidrios_ porque sin duda no tenían calidad alta (tenemos el mismo sentido de alta calidad del cristal también en griego), pero lo de la palabra _cristal_ más común en castellano me ha confundido.


----------



## mirx

elineo said:


> pero lo de la palabra _cristal_ más común en castellano me ha confundido.


 
No es más común, sólo en España se usa más que vidrio. EL diccionario dicen que son sinónimos, pero también dice que un cristal es vidrio, "especialmente el de alta calidad".

En México, como dice Janis Joplin, se conserva la diferencia. Tenemos ventanas de vidrio pero estatuillas de cristal.


----------



## Pinairun

Me ha surgido una duda con esto de la calidad:
¿Cómo le llaman al acto de _acristalar_ o _encristalar_ un ventanal, una galería? Por aquí se conoce como _acristalamiento_.

Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan? 

Les agradezco su respuesta de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Me ha surgido una duda con esto de la calidad:
> ¿Cómo le llaman al acto de _acristalar_ o _encristalar_ un ventanal, una galería? Por aquí se conoce como _acristalamiento_.
> 
> Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan?
> 
> Les agradezco su respuesta de antemano.
> Saludos


 
Imagino que "poner los vidrios". En cuestiones técnicas seguramente también se dice "encristalar".


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Imagino que "poner los vidrios". En cuestiones técnicas seguramente también se dice "encristalar".


 
Gracias, Mirx. Había pensado en algo más complicado.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan?


Por aquí, _colocar/poner los vidrios_; pero lo lindo es el resultado: una galería _vidriada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una galería podrá ser _acristalada_ o _encristalada_, pero no _vidriada_.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Una galería podrá ser _acristalada_ o _encristalada_, pero no _vidriada_.


Vos tenés razón, pero mirá el enlace:



Calambur said:


> lo lindo es el resultado: una galería _vidriada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No había visto la página de imágenes. Pues nada, si quieren entender que eso son galerías vidriadas, que vayan avisando al vidriero porque se romperán a menudo.


----------



## lunar

No será la primera palabra que tenga dos o más sentidos: vidriado es también el recubrimiento de las piezas de cerámica: esmaltado, vitrificado...
Personalmente, si me hablan de una galería vidriada, no voy a imaginarla esmaltada ;-)


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo conozco *vidrierías* (negocios donde venden vidrios) y *vidrieros* (personas que trabajan en vidrierías). Los vidrieros venden *vidrio*, cortan *vidrio*, colocan *vidrios*, recambian ventanas de vidrios rotos, etc. También hay vasos de vidrio, fuentes de vidrio, frascos de vidrio, platos de vidrio, etc. No hay un verbo para la acción de poner vidrios, se dice *poner/colocar/cambiar/reponer vidrios*. Vidriar es esmaltar las piezas de cerámica, no tiene que ver con los vidrios tal como los conocemos.

El cristal es mucho más valioso y refinado, más caro. Hay copas de cristal, adornos de cristal, arañas de cristal, cristal de cuarzo, etc. Es difícil confundir el cristal con un vidrio común y corriente, habría que ser muy chicato.

Por lo que yo entiendo, el vidrio es un *sólido amorfo*, mientras que el cristal es un *sólido cristalino*, es decir que son materiales muy diferentes. La razón por la que el vidrio de muy buena calidad es llamado cristal es que puede asemejarse al cristal real, pero técnicamente no lo es. Véase aquí y aquí.

Cristal y vidrio deberían diferenciarse en el habla cotidiana, pero es cierto que en muchos lugares hablan de los cristales de las ventanas, de los cristales de los lentes, de las botellas de cristal, de cristalerías que venden cristales (vidrios), etc. Dudo que sea posible quitarles una costumbre tan arraigada...

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

elineo said:


> Escribo una narración sobre una casa antigua, desde 1930, que tenía ventanas con vidrios con defectos. No eran curvados pero tenían ondas y defectos a causa de su fabricación imperfecta de esa temporada.  .


 
Hola
La razón de que los cristales de 1930 (y posteriores, hasta que empezó la producción en serie) tuvieran defectos era porque alisaban el material candente a mano, es decir, con una espátula, de modo que se producía una enfriamiento irregular y le quedaban las marcas de la espátula. Además producía irisaciones el hecho de que el cristal fuera más grueso en unas partes que otras. Lo digo, Elineo, por si te sirve para tu relato.


----------



## elineo

clares3 said:


> Hola
> La razón de que los cristales de 1930 (y posteriores, hasta que empezó la producción en serie) tuvieran defectos era porque alisaban el material candente a mano, es decir, con una espátula, de modo que se producía una enfriamiento irregular y le quedaban las marcas de la espátula. Además producía irisaciones el hecho de que el cristal fuera más grueso en unas partes que otras. Lo digo, Elineo, por si te sirve para tu relato.



Clares....Muchísimas muchísimas gracias. No lo sabía. Ahora esos vidrios no existen más, pero mi duda sobre sus defectos sigue existiendo por casi 45 años...hasta este momento que me la has resuelto. ¡Qué sorpresa es la vida!
No puedo creerlo...


----------



## Peón

En estas galerías con *techo vidriado* sí que puede haber trabajo para los vidrieros...
Saludos


http://www.highbuenosaires.com/inc/fotoalbum.php?xd=311&id=010&indep=1&manual=1

http://www.highbuenosaires.com/inc/fotoalbum.php?xd=311&id=014&indep=1&manual=1


----------



## caniho

Para mí la palabra vidrio no es coloquial, por tanto en el habla normal siempre usaría cristal para ventanas y todo lo demás.


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola estimados colegas:
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "vidrio" y "cristal"? 
Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

En el lenguaje corriente son casi lo mismo, la diferencia es que el cristal es más fino y transparente que el vidrio.
Por ejemplo: las botellas de vino son de vidrio, pero las copas de muy buena calidad tienen que ser de cristal.

*vidrio *y *cristal *suelen usarse como sinónimos. Puedes decir _el vidrio/cristal de una ventana_. Sin embargo, cuando se trata del vidrio de los lentes por lo general se los llama _cristales_.


----------



## torrebruno

Y científicamente, muy diferentes.
El vidrio es un "líquido subenfriado" -¡toma ya!- y el cristal es una formación atómica ordenada, opuesta a la amorfa. Por ejemplo, la sal común (cloruro sódico) es un cristal.
Pero como bien dice Calambur, popularmente se confunden para definir ese material que sirve para hacer botellas, o ventanas o lentes, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Mr.P

La referida por torrebruno es la explicación más certera. El hecho es que vidrio es un material específico, mientras que por cristal podemos entender a un tipo de formación atómica (hace poco por casualidad terminé leyendo un artículo sobre cristales) con características particulares, pero que puede agrupar a varios compuestos que se ajusten a dichas características.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

La diferencia esencial entre le _vidrio_ y el _cristal_  es que este último debe contener óxido de plomo ( entre 24% y 40%),  cuanto más plomo más resistente, formas más finas o según el caso más  espesas pero en las que se puede esculpir y por ende más caro.

Hasata luego


----------



## Jonno

Ese cristal al que haces referencia no es más que un vidrio de alta calidad, pero que no tiene nada que ver con los cristales "verdaderos" , que tienen unas propiedades muy concretas. Es una simple denominación comercial.

Habría que saber cuál es la duda de robertopolaco, si está refiriéndose a diferencias entre verdaderos vidrios y cristales, o diferencias entre el vidrio común y el vidrio llamado cristal.


----------



## Erreconerre

robertopolaco said:


> Hola estimados colegas:
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "vidrio" y "cristal"?
> Un saludo



No lo sé, pero en el lenguaje cotidiano hay mucha diferencia. Se asocia el cristal con lo bueno, lo agradable; y el vidrio, con lo opuesto.
Tener una *voz cristalina *se aplica a las voces bellas; tener los *ojos vidriosos* es tener ojos de crápula.
El *agua cristalina* o el *arroyo cristalino* tienen algo de belleza. Quien te vende *cuentas de vidrio *simplemente te esquilma.


----------



## robertopolaco

Jonno said:


> Ese cristal al que haces referencia no es más que un vidrio de alta calidad, pero que no tiene nada que ver con los cristales "verdaderos" , que tienen unas propiedades muy concretas. Es una simple denominación comercial.
> 
> Habría que saber cuál es la duda de robertopolaco, si está refiriéndose a diferencias entre verdaderos vidrios y cristales, o diferencias entre el vidrio común y el vidrio llamado cristal.


Hola:
Me interesa por ejemplo el uso de estas palabras en la habla cotidiana, si puede ser el "vidrio" de la ventana o el "cristal" de la ventana, si hay una diferencia en este uso, o por ejemplo es mejor emplear "vidrio" de la fotocopiadora o el "cristal" de la fotocopiadora, etc. 
Un saludo


----------



## jorgema

En el uso común, muchas veces se confunden los dos términos. Llamar cristal al vidrio de las ventanas es algo muy común en mi medio, por ejemplo, aunque nadie piensa que exista alguna similitud entre ese "cristal" y los hermosos cristales de roca que pones como adorno o que se usan por supuestas propiedade terapéuticas.
Otra diferencia en el uso es el de llamar 'cristales' a ciertos vidrios muy finos o de muy alta calidad, como por ejemplo el que cubre las esferas de los relojes, o el que se usa en las copas o en las figurillas de Swaroski. Para nombrar el de la fotocopiadora he escuchado los dos, cristal y vidrio.


----------



## torrebruno

En el ámbito cotidiano, lo habitual por aquí es utilizar "cristal" para todo, desde el de la ventana hasta el de máxima calidad con que se hacen las copas, el "cristaldebohemia". (Aunque todos sean vidrios).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Abundando en lo que comenta *Erreconerre*, también diré que al margen de las consideraciones técnico-científicas que sobre dichos extraordinarios materiales se han hecho más arriba, hay otros casos de lenguaje popular en el que se tiende a ennoblecer la categoría del vidrio.

Así, cuando nos referimos, por ejemplo, a una ventana, sea de una vivienda o de un vehículo, solemos decir "el cristal", pese a que en realidad sea de vidrio: *el cristal de la ventana*.

De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.


En realidad, en el lenguaje popular de diario, usamos mucho más la palabra *cristal *que la de *vidrio*.


EDIT:
Me alegro de coincidir en ciertos aspectos con *jorgema *y *torrebruno*...


----------



## torrebruno

Unas de las cosas que son cristalales "de verdad" son los diamantes y sus derivados impuros, ya sabéis, esas bagatelas llamadas esmeraldas, zafiros y demás. Bueno, pues incluso en ocasiones les pegan el cambiazo por "cristalitos". (Juego de palabras).


----------



## jorgema

Víctor Pérez said:


> De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.


----------



## Erreconerre

torrebruno said:


> Unas de las cosas que son cristalales "de verdad" son los diamantes y sus derivados impuros, ya sabéis, esas bagatelas llamadas esmeraldas, zafiros y demás. Bueno, pues incluso en ocasiones les pegan el cambiazo por "cristalitos". (Juego de palabras).



Pero nadie tiene dudas en cuanto a la diferencia de un cristal de roca, de un cristal de silicio o de un cristal de germanio con el vidrio de un vaso.


----------



## Mr.P

En ese sentido, hablando desde la experiencia personal, en mi país es mucho más frecuente referirse al vidrio (para casos de botellas, ventanas, asuntos domésticos); mientras que el término cristal siempre se asocia a elementos finos, como las copas (en el caso de que sean finas, pues a una copa barata normalmente dirán que 'es de vidrio nomás') o las figurillas de adorno.

Demás está decir que, en Chile, Cristal es también la cerveza más consumida.


----------



## Erreconerre

Víctor Pérez said:


> Abundando en lo que comenta *Erreconerre*, también diré que al margen de las consideraciones técnico-científicas que sobre dichos extraordinarios materiales se han hecho más arriba, hay otros casos de lenguaje popular en el que se tiende a ennoblecer la categoría del vidrio.
> 
> Así, cuando nos referimos, por ejemplo, a una ventana, sea de una vivienda o de un vehículo, solemos decir "el cristal", pese a que en realidad sea de vidrio: *el cristal de la ventana*.
> 
> De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.
> 
> 
> En realidad, en el lenguaje popular de diario, usamos mucho más la palabra *cristal *que la de *vidrio*.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Me alegro de coincidir en ciertos aspectos con *jorgema *y *torrebruno*...



Cuando tenemos una buena actitud hacie la ventana, decimos que tiene cristal. Cuando no la tenemos, tiene vidrio.

Una de las rimas de Becquer dice: "... y otra vez con el ala a sus *cristales*/ jugando llamarán". Pero aquí se habla de un sentimiento bonito como es el amor, el cariño.
En cambio, El seminarista de los ojos negros, que nos habla de una gran tristeza, dice: "Desde la venta de un casucho viejo.... /por *vidrios* oscuros y plomos espesos...


----------



## jorgema

¿Cristalería o vidriería? Para mí la primera es el lugar donde venden objetos como copas, jarras, adornos, hechos de vidrio fino/cristal. Y la cristalería de la casa es es el conjunto de la vajilla de cristal (y hasta tenemos la cristalera, que es donde la exhibimos). La vidriería es el establecimiento donde compro los vidrios para las ventanas de mi casa, si voy a montarlos yo mismo, o donde contrato al vidriero para que los monte él.


----------



## Mr.P

No se puede negar que, cualquiera sea el caso, cristalería suena mucho más bello. Aunque responda a un mero capricho.


----------



## Erreconerre

jorgema said:


> ¿Cristalería o vidriería? Para mí la primera es el lugar donde venden objetos como copas, jarras, adornos, hechos de vidrio fino/cristal. Y la cristalería de la casa es es el conjunto de la vajilla de cristal (y hasta tenemos la cristalera, que es donde la exhibimos). La vidriería es el establecimiento donde compro los vidrios para las ventanas de mi casa, si voy a montarlos yo mismo, o donde contrato al vidriero para que los monte él.



Me parecería raro que una* cristalería *fabricara cristales para botellas. Creo que se oye mejor, en este caso, una *viedriería * que fabrica vidrio, y casi siempre, vidrio desechable. *Cristalería* tiene el sentido de fábrica de materiales de más calidad, más elaborados; una cristalería, según me parece, podrá fabricar cristales para vajillas de calidad, o cristales para lámparas ornamentales pero no cristales para un recipiente desechable de alguna bebida.


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí, _vidirería _ni por asomo.
Siempre _cristalerías_, lugares donde venden cristales para todo: para la _mesacamilla_, la ventana de la casita de la playa, para la puerta de atrás del coche que te han roto esta noche, etc.
Las fábricas donde elaboran estos cristales a lo bestia que luego cortan para su distrubución a los comercios especializados se llaman fábricas de vidrio. Cosas del lenguaje.
Lo que no sé es cómo se llaman las fábricas donde hacen los ojos de cristal.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿ópticas? tambien los llaman ojos de vidrio...
Lo más llamativo es que yo he ido a la óptica a que me hagan los audífonos. Es que óticas no hay.


----------



## Vampiro

Mr.P said:


> En ese sentido, hablando desde la experiencia personal, en mi país es mucho más frecuente referirse al vidrio (para casos de botellas, ventanas, asuntos domésticos); mientras que el término cristal siempre se asocia a elementos finos, como las copas (en el caso de que sean finas, pues a una copa barata normalmente dirán que 'es de vidrio nomás') o las figurillas de adorno.
> 
> Demás está decir que, en Chile, Cristal es también la cerveza más consumida.


Es verdad, así se usa.

(Y la más mala)
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues venga, algo de patrioterismo. (Mi apá nació a unos pasos de ahí)

http://www.val-saint-lambert.com/#/index/html/lang/fr

Vidrio es una cosa, esto es otra muy diferente (En calidad y precio, claro, y vocabulario)


----------



## 0scar

Sí, en España todo es cristal, en otras partes son solo cristales los vidrios finos con plomo.

Fisicamente ningún vidrio es un cristal.

Los ojos de vidrios son prótesis hechas artesanalmente en talleres.
Ahora la mayoría no son de vidrio.


----------



## duvija

Para nosotros, todo es 'vidrio' (ta, salvo las copas si realmente son de otra cosa). Y si algo se rompe, barremos los vidrios (nunca escuché 'cristales' en ese sentido). Las ventanas son de vidrio, los ojos también.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El tango "Fumando espero" habla de "los cristales de alegres ventanales". 
Hay algo de "comer pan y eructar pollo" atrás de todo esto...


----------



## Jonno

0scar said:


> Sí, en España todo es cristal



Es más, creo que "vidrio" se ha quedado como un sinónimo "culto" para cristal. Más o menos todo el mundo sabe lo que es vidrio, pero se usa como palabra técnica y para todo lo demás se usa cristal. Así que no sería extraño oír algo así: "¡Niño, vete al contenedor de vidrio y tira los frascos de cristal!"


----------



## ErOtto

Cierto. De hecho, aparte del contenedor de vidrio, sólo me suena que se use vidriera... el resto es cristal:

Los vidrios para puertas y ventanas se las pides al *cristalero*.
Los *cristales *de las gafas (aunque sean lentes) te las vende el óptico.
El vidrio que alcanzó renombre mundial allá por el s. XVII es el *cristal *de bohemia.
Otro vidrio de renombre mundial es el *cristal *veneciano (o cristal de Murano).
El vidrio templado se denomina *cristal *de seguridad.
Las botellas de plástico las tiras al contenedor de plásticos y las de *cristal *las tiras al contenedor de vidrio. 
...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Veo que todo depende del color del cristal con que se mire: en América -aunque no siempre- se emplea más el término *vidrio* cuando procede, mientras que en la Península se tiende a darle cartas de nobleza llamándole *cristal*.


----------

